Ask HN: How could one monetize an open source hardware project? - hx_
======
joeclark77
What's an open source hardware project, exactly? I'm not being dense, it just
has a buzzwordy feel and I'd love some more precise definitions or examples.

------
blcArmadillo
I'd imagine one way would be to sell kits or even populated boards. While open
source hardware projects are great, most people aren't going to want to go
through the hassle of ordering a run of PCBs and sourcing all the required
components themselves.

------
Raed667
Look at how Arduino is doing it:

\- Market / Teach

\- Innovate / Extend

\- Ensure better quality

------
WalterSear
Same way you monetize anything: it depends.

